# Cat themed team names



## CharlieChaplin

I am joining a team for my local CP Quiz night (in feb). There are 8 girls in total - can anyone come up with some great team names we could use? I'm rubbish at this sort of stuff! Thanks


----------



## Lilylass

Pussycat*Dolls (assume copyright won't apply!) .... or maybe Pussycat Girls


----------



## clareuk

Aristocats


----------



## CoCoTrio

The Obligate Carnivores. :huh:


----------



## Melovesthekittys

Jazzy jaguars, puurrrfect pumas, clever cougars, lovely lionesses, kanny kittys, fantastic felines. Alliteration always works lol.


----------



## sharonbee

You could use names from the cats musical...Grizabella,Demeter, coricopat, rumpleteaser, victoria, casandra, Bombalurina, electra etc.
Hope you enjoy the quiz night.


----------



## Laurac

The cat's whiskers


----------



## sharonbee

Just realised you didn't want a cat themed name each, you wanted a team name as the title says....:blush: maybe Atomic Kitten?


----------



## Mirx3

Ok I am so weird, Pink nose and frilly whiskers popped in my head :lol:


----------



## CoCoTrio

Laurac said:


> The cat's whiskers


That's so much more appealing than the canine equivalent.


----------



## LDK1

CoCoTrio said:


> The Obligate Carnivores. :huh:


^^^ This would be my choice - very good!

How about 'The Naughty Torties' - as you're all female...


----------



## MoochH

Critters with whiskers


----------



## CoCoTrio

LDK1 said:


> How about 'The Naughty Torties' - as you're all female...


Saucy!!


----------



## Azriel391

The furrrmineightors !!


----------



## JordanRose

Spookaloids!!


----------



## JordanRose

LDK1 said:


> ^^^ This would be my choice - very good!
> 
> How about 'The Naughty Torties' - as you're all female...


I think 'The Naughty Torties' is great! :yesnod:

Or, something like 'Lucky BlackCats' might be good, to tie in with the whole rescue theme and the fact that mini panthers are so often overlooked...


----------



## CoCoTrio

Free Pussy Riot!


----------



## Laurac

CoCoTrio said:


> Free Pussy Riot!


There was a good documentary about them on not too long ago - still available on bbc iplayer.


----------



## Sophiebee

....Pussy galore.... ?  lol


----------



## CoCoTrio

Laurac said:


> There was a good documentary about them on not too long ago - still available on bbc iplayer.


FREE PUSSY RIOT |

Show your support.


----------



## clareuk

Puuuurrfect pussycats,
sharp claws and furballs.


----------



## robedha

Miss Kitty Fantastico? That was a friends suggestion for Willow when I was trying to name her.


----------



## CoCoTrio

Team Slocombe.

:wink:

Mrs. Slocombe's Pussy Quotes


----------



## CharlieChaplin

LDK1 said:


> ^^^ This would be my choice - very good!
> 
> How about 'The Naughty Torties' - as you're all female...





Azriel391 said:


> The furrrmineightors !!


There have been some amazing suggestions - and some that have gone over my head :blush: but I love the two above! Naughty torties are prob my fav as they are cat and female related 



Sophiebee said:


> ....Pussy galore.... ?  lol


I thought of this........ But unsure whether it's appropriate!! :lol:


----------

